# fast forward problems with DTV HD DVR



## mitch236 (Nov 30, 2004)

It seems impossible to get my DVR to stop consistently when FF through commercials. I remember there were codes to use on the TiVo units that allowed for 30 sec blocks of forward jumping, is there something similar for the DTV units? Is there a way to disable the jumpback feature when you stop FF?

Thanks


----------



## mitch236 (Nov 30, 2004)

Oops, sorry I just read the sticky and realized that I shouldn't have posted this question here.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

You can post but DBSTalk is the best place to ask your question on the DirecTV HD DVR.

As to your specifics:
1) There is a 30 sec slip button. Press it and it does a super FFW for 30 seconds
2) There is a code to put in to change it to a 30 sec skip. See DBSTalk for what that is.
3) The "jumpback" or autocorrection is just like what's found on Tivo and most other DVRs and no, there is no way to disable it.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> ...There is a 30 sec slip button. Press it and it does a super FFW for 30 seconds
> 2) There is a code to put in to change it to a 30 sec skip...


The way to change it is to enter the search mode and type 30SKIP (or 30SLIP to change it back) and "enter". 30SLIP is the mode they are shipped in.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

mitch236 said:


> It seems impossible to get my DVR to stop consistently when FF through commercials. I remember there were codes to use on the TiVo units that allowed for 30 sec blocks of forward jumping, is there something similar for the DTV units? Is there a way to disable the jumpback feature when you stop FF?
> 
> Thanks


Do a search for a keyword and type in 30SKIP, the search won't find anything hit "OK' and you will have the Tivo skip forward. It's been a while since I have done this so if I left out any details I hope someone will jump in and correct it.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

What that does is change the behavior of the advance button. The default is "slip" where it will go VERY fast forward 30s at a time. Using 30SKIP will instantly jump 30s. I prefer the "slip" behavior.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

I also prefer the 30SLIP.

That way part of the video from commercials is still visible and occasionally I spot one that looks interesting and rewind to watch it in full.


----------

